# Where can I get foam sheeting/packaging/insulation offcuts??



## KingSirloin (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm after some polyurethane or polystyrene for enclosure construction. Polystyrene is the white beaded stuff! Polyurethane forms powdery dust when cut, unlike beads, and is sometimes green, blue, pink or whatever, and extremely dense.

I know where to buy it, but it's expensive. If there are some industries or commercial places around that throw it out, it can be recycled rather than purchased. 

Just want to know where to look, ask or who's bins to raid.

Cheers.


----------



## C.Bayo (Nov 1, 2011)

ask your local builder they can get it in 2400x1200 sheets with insulation on it very cheap if you were closer to me i could help with some as i have a few sheets left over also try and google your local Hebel distributor they sell it , its also used for cladding houses then render on it check out some of those places 
for some reason a lot of people here dont like to give away there secret sources

major building sites they use it for the ceilings they always give it away


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks C.Bayo. I don't know any local builders as such, but I'd prefer not to pay for it if some of them throw it away. Can only keep my eyes peeled I guess.


----------



## Gnome73 (Nov 2, 2011)

your local fruit and veg shop may have old broccoli boxes try them, or clark rubber sell sheets of Polystyrene try them.


----------



## dangles (Nov 2, 2011)

cant remember his name on here but got some yellowy coloured polyurethane from dunheved. was old roof panels with the metal removed


----------



## Kitah (Nov 2, 2011)

Mhmm I doubt it'd be helpful for what you want, but pet or aquarium stores get fish delivered in polystyrene boxes, and they've never had a problem with me taking them (they only throw them out). Might be helpful if you want thin-ish sheets for anything, or if you get really stuck you can stick them together to make a bigger 'block'. 

goodluck


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 2, 2011)

If you can get to the sydney cbd any big building site ( high rise) will have it in their bins. They use it for insulation on the ceilings and walls. There is a few different types but sydney uses heaps and heaps. And im sure for a six pack they would chuck you a few full sheets..


----------



## wokka (Nov 2, 2011)

Surfboard makers should have offcuts of high density foam from shaping blanks, although I think they come somewhat close to shape nowadays conpared to 40 years ago.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 2, 2011)

I dont know how much you need but when I went to Clarke Rubber that had heaps that they were selling (like you say, not cheap). Anyway, I saw that they also had some pieces that had been slightly damaged and was able to pick up more than enough for $2.00. When we bought our new fridge, I was more excited by the polystyrene sheets than in the fridge it self


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

Go to places like "Harvy Norman", most things from there get delivered to them in boxes lined with polystyrene, also "Clark Rubber" sells sheets of it for an alright price.


----------



## briiiziii (Nov 2, 2011)

I went to harvey norman and they were more than happy to give me tonnes of the stuff!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 3, 2011)

Clarks rubber sell it, although its not all that cheap


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. Will see what I can find. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 3, 2011)

KS,

As you know I have been doing the fake rock stuff for a while. Have found that if you contact the loading dock of you local Target, they will put asside a heap for you to collect. 

Teh broccoli boxes tend to be a bid dense for working, though you can use them to do shelving.

If you need any help just PM me.


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Tinky, another helpful idea. I have a Target and Kmart nearby too.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 3, 2011)

depends were you live to - http://www.aus-styrene.com.au/polyurethane_systems.htmlare at Kings park western sydney - millions of off cuts if you ask nicley !!!they also make a foam which is used on film sets which is heat and flame restiant - great for backgroundsfrom website =provides a range of products for use in the creating of custom sets and objects. Polystyrene and polyurethane are both easy to shape with hand tools, and polyurethane can be easily fiberglassed. We also supply special effects foam which is designed specifically to resist ignition during special effects sequences.


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 4, 2011)

I went out to Australian Urethane Systems at Kings Park and bought some high density blue polyurethane sheets. I got 2 at 2.5m x 600mm for $57. They also gave me 5 more sheets the same size of polystyrene which were offcuts. Unfortunately they rarely get offcuts of the high density stuff.

Thanks KMAN, and everyone else for your suggestions. I'll always be keeping my eyes peeled for free stuff.

Now to get to work on a theme for the inside of my large stone-look enclosure.


----------



## Rayzor (Nov 15, 2011)

i went to my local harvey norman loading dock and the lads saved me a fair bit. I was then lucky enough to score a a couple pallets of clean sheets from a sign cutting place. If anyone is in SA and needs some PM me. same for silk plants, the industry I am in we get AWESOME discounts and I am happy to get anyone some. as for the polystyrene sheets, happy to deliver a couple if your not out in the sticks of SA lol 
PM any questions


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 15, 2011)

Rayzor are you cheap silk plants still worth it with the added cost of postage? Very tempting!


----------



## Ricardo64 (Nov 15, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I'm after some polyurethane or polystyrene for enclosure construction. Polystyrene is the white beaded stuff! Polyurethane forms powdery dust when cut, unlike beads, and is sometimes green, blue, pink or whatever, and extremely dense.
> 
> I know where to buy it, but it's expensive. If there are some industries or commercial places around that throw it out, it can be recycled rather than purchased.
> 
> ...



Try A Green grocer Brocoli is packaged in Syro boxes


----------



## Rayzor (Nov 15, 2011)

Depending what your after @ snakeynewbie...
Some of the vine and greenery that cam hang downwards I pay like $2 for  
Could prob take a few pics or just do mixed boxes of greenery for like $15-$20 then postage (which shouldnt cost too much as it's pretty light)


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 15, 2011)

Ooo, very tempting indeed!


----------



## Rayzor (Nov 15, 2011)

let me do some research and I will come back to ya mate!

ok snakey ive just uploaded some of the stuff I can get without any hassle, take a look and let me know what your after mate


----------

